# Engineers asses damaged navy ship (BBC News)



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

A Portsmouth-based Royal Navy ship which lost power when the engine room was flooded is towed to the Falkland Islands.

More from BBC News...


----------



## JoK (Nov 12, 2006)

Spell check does not replace reading comprehension!! 
I see a lot of these kinds of errors in newspapers, horrid examples of writing ability!


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Mmmmm! Maybe the engineers backed into it. [=P]


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

I am shocked that such a "typo" could get by at "Auntie"!

I am rather puzzled by the theory behind this incident. Were there no watchkeepers in the ER? How could a "faulty seawater valve" go unnoticed? How could the ER flood, damaging the main engine, without going unnoticed? Hmmm...........Maybe one for the UMS thread!

Rgds.
Dave


----------



## Tmac1720 (Jun 24, 2005)

Somebody got a *bum* deal writing this report. (Jester) A *stern* word is necessary to improve their *****nal* of words rather than simply relying on *bare cheek*.(Thumb)


----------



## Tmac1720 (Jun 24, 2005)

makko said:


> I am shocked that such a "typo" could get by at "Auntie"!
> 
> I am rather puzzled by the theory behind this incident. Were there no watchkeepers in the ER? How could a "faulty seawater valve" go unnoticed? How could the ER flood, damaging the main engine, without going unnoticed? Hmmm...........Maybe one for the UMS thread!
> 
> ...


Probably a sluice valve left over from the Titanic (Smoke)


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

Tmac1720 said:


> Probably a sluice valve left over from the Titanic (Smoke)


You Sir are getting worse... (Jester)


----------



## JoK (Nov 12, 2006)

Marconi Sahib said:


> Mmmmm! Maybe the engineers backed into it. [=P]


Actually at first I thought it was the result of a common engineering practice of stacking the contents of the ragbag on the valve wheel and then using it as a comfy seat.


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

Makko, certainly another incident to go on the U.M.S. forum along with the recent spate of engineroom fire's, I understand that she is U.M.S. but an hourly inspection/ inst recording regime is in force, as I indicated on the U.M.S. forum a lot of damage can be done in an engineroom in an Hour especially if a sea suction valve cracks. One for Metlok after they remove the cement box.


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

chadburn said:


> I understand that she is U.M.S. but an hourly inspection/ inst recording regime is in force, as I indicated on the U.M.S. forum a lot of damage can be done in an engineroom in an Hour especially if a sea suction valve cracks. One for Metlok after they remove the cement box.


Hi Chief,
My mind is still boggling! Wasn't there a high bilge alarm, maybe a low SW pressure alarm etc.? 
Happy New Year!
Dave


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

Happy New Year to you makko, like yourself I am a bit puzzled as to how this incident appears to have happened without any apparent alarm indications, I am not a Fan of U.M.S. perhaps members who are more comfortable and up to date with the system can comment. At least on the old steam jobs you could not only put the bilge/g.s. pump/s on but also use the circulating pump through the emergency bilge suction via the condenser to help keep the water level down.


----------



## surfaceblow (Jan 16, 2008)

The last UMS vessel that I sailed on you had the normal House Keeping System that automatically pumped the Bilges to the Bilge Tank that the OWS processed. The OWS could only process 5 Gallon per Minute. It is best to keep the House Keeping System operating in auto so you only have to log when, where you turn on the system and what tank you are discharging to in the Oil Record Book. 

The House Keeping System had its floats that open and close the suction and discharge valves once the valves were opened the pump would start and the pump would stop when the valves started to close. If the pump did not start or the high level float lift then a alarm you go off. It was part of the UMS procedure to test this system very time the engine room was left unattended. Which was normally twice a day. 

Then you had the Bilge and Ballast Systems that you could use to go over the side that was normally locked, and the only emergency bilge suction was on the Fire Pump. If you use any of the bilge equipment manually you will have to call the Bridge to get a position for the Oil Record Book and guess at the quantity of water being removed that was not monitored or processed. 

Make sure the Master signs the page. I had one Master that would not sign a page in the Oil Record Book since he was not onboard when the page was started but was there when the page was filled. It cost him 50 marks for not signing the book in 1994. 

Joe


----------

